# Ethernet Adapter for Galaxy Nexus



## silvinoa (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I ran across this image while surfing:

https://twitter.com/...382842839826432

Could anyone possible elaborate on what would be needed in order to accomplish this? Maybe list the parts needed? I see that one of the parts is an Apple Ethernet dongle ($29). Could another Ethernet dongle work (cheaper)? What about the other parts? I had the bad luck of buying some adapter cables that ended up not working, so I'd like to avoid that. Lastly, is compatibility ROM specific, or is it part of Android OS (Jelly Bean?). Any help that anyone is able to provide would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Might want to ask @nerdtalker?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Seems simple enough, won't know until you try though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silvinoa (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't use twitter....









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silvinoa (Aug 18, 2011)

It does seem simple.... I'm just wondering where the IP settings would be configured/set? .... Would it be plug and play? Do I need to install an app?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I think Dalingrin used something similar for the HP Touchpad before he got wifi working for CM7.


----------



## silvinoa (Aug 18, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I think Dalingrin used something similar for the HP Touchpad before he got wifi working for CM7.


Any links you can provide?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

It was probably one of the early videos by TheGreen.

They used the usb connector to connect to their network. They were demoing how progress was coming with their CM7 port, not how to connect wifi via usb.

Sorry, that's all I know.


----------



## silvinoa (Aug 18, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> It was probably one of the early videos by TheGreen.
> 
> They used the usb connector to connect to their network. They were demoing how progress was coming with their CM7 port, not how to connect wifi via usb.
> 
> Sorry, that's all I know.


Thanks for your help. I'll Google away. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

I was reading today, when looking at the current state of androidx86, that Ethernet wasn't supported in android 4.0. Maybe that changed in 4.1? Good luck!


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792245

Nexus 7 supports it, so I'm guessing there is a good chance the GNex does too.


----------



## silvinoa (Aug 18, 2011)

milan616 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792245
> 
> Nexus 7 supports it, so I'm guessing there is a good chance the GNex does too.


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

